# 1 Color transfers with clear/see through film?



## xfuture (Oct 4, 2014)

Hey Guys! 

Quick question. I have a massive order, I mean massive... over 600 shirts and I need some help. I used VersaTranz for my last order but the limiting factor for me was I was not able to see through the transfer paper to align my design causing me to have a few mistakes. I know they have ruler guides on the paper which are suppose to help, but when mass printing alignment is sometimes off. Does anyone know which transfer company does transfers on see through film?

Here are my requirements 

Print needs to be at least 14" wide on the longest side 
Need One Color Orders of White (opaque) 600 
Need One Color Orders of Black 600 
Clear or transparent transfer paper so I can align my prints by eye and not the shape or size of the paper? 

Looking for affordable options as well that accept Credit Card. PayPal isn't an option for me. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

Howard Sportswear supposedly does it. I've only done one order with them and wasn't too impressed with the detail. It's like they used way too coarse a screen and the fonts came out blurry. They have great customer service though. It wasn't enough to send back, but compared to Seay and what I'm used to, it just wasn't worth the extra money or time.

I've never had a need for a clear carrier though unless I was trying to layer vinyl. Alignment is pretty easy if you do your job on the frontend artwork and gang it so you can cut it squarely. Even then, most of the time you can see the design through the paper, especially black on white and white on black.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Why are you not getting them screen printed?....In LA that should be less than 300.00 (all in)...

As far as a clear carrier, it just adds cost....With practice you should be able to apply any transfer straight....The ones I get from F&M Expressions and Transfer Express are trimmed even on all sides......


----------



## j3rkface (Oct 8, 2014)

I think the trans/clear option would definitely help when you are in a pinch and need to incorporate additional help for large jobs where you have less experienced people working with you. I don't have knowledge of clear film but have seen it in action. 

Pretty sure I was watching the Steeler/Ravens game when they broke away for about 30 seconds and showed the terrible towels being made. It was in about a 400 sq ft room with about 4 people working, seen a Hotronix air fusion heat press and another I didn't recognize, 2 people working those presses just slapping transfers on each towel cranking one out every few seconds, slapped on quick, heated and peeled the clear film away, lined up perfect. A couple people folding and boxing. Serious operation with minimal staff and equipment. Sign in the background said "Little Earth Productions - accessories for the fashionable fan".

Really neat stuff, would love to visit a company that does serious volume like that.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

There is a company in Japan that produces transfers on a clear film. They make them for major companies like Under Amour, etc.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Gotta agree with Royster. If you have a specific job that won't require additional smaller orders later of the same design, have it screen printed locally. Much less labor (eliminate the heat press step) therefore less expensive.

Even if you do expect additional print orders later, tell your screen printer to save the screens. Most will do so for up to a year.


----------



## Gard12 (10 mo ago)

proworlded said:


> There is a company in Japan that produces transfers on a clear film. They make them for major companies like Under Amour, etc.


Can you share the name of the company please?


----------

